# PC bootet nicht von DVD



## Tschiwi (25. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wollte Windows 7 mit der Original-DVD (Windows 7 Home Premium OEM-Version) neu installieren. Leider kann ich den PC nicht von CD-ROM Laufwerk booten.
Ich kann im BIOS einstellen,was ich will ... immer startet Windows. Ich habe sogar alle BOOT-Einträge im BIOS auf
"disabled" gestellt ... nichts, Windows startet ganz normal.

Als letzten Versuch legte ich eine Windows XP Installations-DVD ein .. leider das gleiche Problem, das System bootet nicht.
Vor ca. 1 Monat hatte ich Win7 mit dieser  DVD schon einmal problemlos neu installiert.

Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen?

Besten Dank

Tschiwi


----------



## Softy (25. März 2011)

Hi,

taucht das DVD-Laufwerk im BIOS auf? Steht es an erster Stelle in der Boot-Reihenfolge? Hast Du die Kabel überprüft, evtl liegt ein Wackelkontakt vor.

Softy


----------



## Tschiwi (25. März 2011)

DVD-Laufwerk kann andere DVD lesen, kein Wackelkontakt.

Wie schon gesagt. Habe alles schon versucht. DVD-Laufwerk an 1. Stelle der Boot Reihenfolge. Mit F12 CD-ROM ausgewählt zum Booten. Sogar die 3 Einträge bei der Boot-Reihenfolge auf disable gestellt. Keine Wirkung.

Wie kann der PC bis ins Windows-Start-Menue gelangen, wenn ich alles auf disable gestellt habe?. Von irgendwoher muss doch der Bootbefehl kommen.

Leider habe ich nun noch ein anderes Problem.
Ich habe 2 Festplatten eingebaut: 1 x SSD, 1 x normal.
Da ich so Probleme beim Booten habe, dachte ich, ich trenne mal die 2. Platte vom PC. 
Auf der SSD ist Windows installiert, auf der anderen die Benutzerdaten.

Leider kann ich nun im Windows Startmenue den Benutzer nicht mehr laden. Es folgt die Fehlermeldung: Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden.

Bitte um Hilfe

Tschiwi


Tschiwi


----------



## Softy (25. März 2011)

Könnte ein defektes Laufwerk oder eine defekte DVD sein. Hast Du einen anderen Rechner, wo Du die DVD testen kannst oder ein Laufwerk testhalber ausbauen kannst?


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (25. März 2011)

Probier mal ein anderes DVD-Laufwerk, und du wirst sehen es funktioniert. Hatte das Problem schon öfter, vor allem bei Billig-LW, und nur bei Windows 7.


----------



## Dehero (25. März 2011)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Habe Windows dann einfach über ein USB-Laufwerk aufgesetzt. In der Reihenfolge beim Booten musst du dann halt nur USB.. als erste Option auswählen.


----------



## Tschiwi (25. März 2011)

Ich habe versuchsweise irgendeinen USB Stick verwendet und als Bootmedium den USB-Stick gewählt. Eigentlich sollte doch die Meldung kommen "keine Installationsroutine" gefunden (oder sonst eine Fehlermeldung). Aber es geschieht rein gar nichts.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass beim Hochfahren auf kein Laufwerk (sei es FP, CDROM oder USB) zugegriffen wird.

Frage mich nur, wie so etwas möglich ist. Bin am Verzweifeln 

Tschiwi


----------



## Softy (25. März 2011)

Wenn Du kein anderes Laufwerk zum testen hast, probiers mal hiermit: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Tschiwi (26. März 2011)

Guten Morgen

Am DVD-Laufwerk kann es nicht liegen. Meine Backup-DVD erstellt mit Arconis True Image Home 2010 wurde erkannt.
Ich habe nun Zugriff auf meine Festplatten. Folgendes irritiert mich jedoch: Die SSD-Platte als lokaler Datenträger mit installiertem Win7 hat den Buchstaben D:, C: wird als  "System-reserviert" bezeichnet. Die 2. Festplatte hat den Buchstaben E:

Hat das vielleicht Einfluss auf das verweigerte Booten vom DVD-Laufwerk?

Tschiwi


----------



## Softy (26. März 2011)

Hat die Partition C: eine Größe von 100MB?


----------



## Tschiwi (26. März 2011)

Genau. das Laufwerk C. hat eine Grösse von 100 MB. Es sind 2 Ordner darin entalten: "Boot" und "System Volume Information"


----------



## Softy (26. März 2011)

Das wird vom Betriebssystem reserviert und ist ganz normal. Du hast nicht zufällig den Acronis Disk Director?  Aber ich glaube, Du kannst auch in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung den Laufwerksbuchstaben entfernen, dann kannst Du das Laufwerk C:\ wieder an die SSD vergeben.


----------



## Tschiwi (27. März 2011)

Konnte Win7 nun endlich neu installieren. Das Booten per CD-ROM Laufwerk funktionierte. Alles im grünen Bereich
Danke für die Hilfe und wünsche Allen noch einen schönen stressfreien Sonntag.

Tschiwi


----------



## Softy (27. März 2011)

Schön, dass es geklappt hat. Woran lag es denn jetzt?


----------



## Tschiwi (28. März 2011)

Nachdem ich mit F12 das CD-ROM zum Booten ausgewählte hatte, hämmerte ich einige Male auf die Enter-Taste und das 
Laufwerk begann dann zu rattern. Wahrscheinlich übersah ich die Meldung am Screen nach dem Betätigen der Enter-Taste.
Aber sie verschwand so schnell wie sie auftauchte (die Meldung). Wo kann ich im BIOS eigentlich die Geschwindigkeit zum
Lesen der BIOS-Ausführungen einstellen?

Tschiwi


----------

